# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ζητειται αναλογικος Παλμογραφος.

## p_stama

Ζητειται για αγορα αναλογικος παλμογραφος εστω και χαλασμενος .

Ευχαριστω.

----------

